# Problemas con simulacion de Triac en Multisim



## arlex joel (Nov 19, 2014)

hola amigos estoy simulando un control de disparo para triac en multisim, pero no encuentro un triac simulable, en la libreria de triac los que encontre cuando los inserto en la hoja de trabajo me aparecen de color verde....


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 19, 2014)

Simulables:

2N6073G
MAC08MT1G
MAC12HCDG

Y supongo que habrá otros mas


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Sep 1, 2015)

Yo tengo la siguiente duda en una simulación hecha en Simulink:

Estoy usando un Triac BTA08 600TW. Según la hoja de datos, posee un voltaje de compuerta de 1,3V y una corriente de 5mA en Gate. Colocando esos parámetros en un Triac ideal, realizo un simple activador de lámpara y mido con el Multímetro la compuerta : me sale que el voltaje que llega son los de la alimentacion continua (9V) y la corriente es de 1.776µA, es decir, que ignora la presencia de la resistencia de 1540Ω. ¿Que sucede con el simulador? Si bien el circuito está actuando como se debe, sus valores no están siendo como deberían...


----------



## Scooter (Sep 2, 2015)

Me parece normal; con esa megaresistencia no vences la corriente de la unión de la puerta y el "diodo" interno no conduce. Al no conducir I=0 U=Vcc


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Sep 2, 2015)

Scooter dijo:


> Me parece normal; con esa megaresistencia no vences la corriente de la unión de la puerta y el "diodo" interno no conduce. Al no conducir I=0 U=Vcc



Mega resistencia?

El voltaje de Gate es de 1,3V y la corriente que entra es 5mA
Por LTK:
V(bateria) = 9V = Vr + Vg = i*R + Vg = 5m*R + 1,3
Despejando, la resistencia es:
R= (9 - 1,3)/5m = 1540Ω


----------



## pandacba (Sep 2, 2015)

Se te olvda algo, estas utilzando los datos de un Triac, real, pero en la simulación es uno ideal.
Debes entender el concepto de dispositivo ideal, es muy diferente de uno real, carece de ciertas cuestiones que tinene los dispositovos reales, por eso se lo denomina ideal, es decir como seria un dispositivo perfecto.

Por lo tanto no esl simulador, es quien lo utilza y como interpreta los datos.
Como siemrpe digo en este Foro, un simulador no reemplaza los conocimientos, de echo es mucho más útil para quienes tienen más experiencia que para aquellos que carecen de ella....

Es cierto que ayuda en el aprendizaje, pero hay que tener muy claro los límites, por un lado un profunco conocimiento del simulador, y que por ser una simulación, hay mucha probabilidad de errores, no porque el simulador no sirva, si no por los errores propios del operador, los que nos lleva de nuevo a la necesidad de conocimiento.
Es necesario que alguien asiste en las simulaciones para poder sacarle verdadero provecho


----------



## Scooter (Sep 3, 2015)

La puerta es más o menos un diodo. La tensión de gate es 1,2 V cuando es 1,2V. Cuando no es, es otra cosa, habrá que ver la curva característica. No conozco ese dispositivo pero para 2k puede que sea poca corriente y Ug será grande, al ser grande es menos corriente y al ser menos corriente es más Ug que da lugar a menos corriente que...

Que yo recuerde nunca he disparado un triac con 2k en el gate. Han sido del orden de 200 Ohm. Como es una simulación prueba con 100 Ohm a ver si la puerta 'conduce' .

También puede ser que sencillamente el modelo esté mal y nosotros estemos perdiendo el tiempo discutiendo.


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Sep 3, 2015)

He estado haciendo más pruebas, y todas arrojan el mismo resultado: no importa cuanta resistencia coloque o cuanto voltaje de prueba utilice, el TRIAC en el Multisim v.12 (el que uso yo por lo menos) siempre se activa con el voltaje de fuente, ignorando la resistencia limitadora. He usado incluso los valores que están dentro del elemento (Propiedades/Valor/Editar componente en base de datos/Parámetros electrónicos...) y nada. 

Voy a descargar versiones anteriores a ver que sale.

Saludos



Nueva prueba:

No había hecho simulaciones con los modelos que indico Fogonazo... 
Utilice el 2N6073BG el cual tiene:
-Corriente de disparo = 2mA
-Voltaje en compuerta = 1,4V

Considerando que usaría 5V para disparar, use una resistencia de R = (5-1,4)/2m = 1800Ω

Resultados: El TRIAC 2N6073BG si funciona por lo menos !
Los otros modelos también funcionaron, y tienen una características en común: en la pantalla aparecen de color azul. También analice el TRIAC ideal (que se encuentra en otro apartado) y entendí su lógica.

*Conclusiónes*: 

- "Los modelos de TRIACs cuyo *símbolo *sea de color azul son los *únicos simulables"*.
- "El TRIAC ideal (color negro) se activa con el Voltaje de disparo en compuerta que se indica en propiedades, y la corriente de disparo siempre es 0A porque es ideal".

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 3, 2015)

El color azul indica que posee FootPrint


----------

